# Shkenca > Filozofi-psikologji-sociologji >  Cili liber iu ka mbetur ne mendje?

## MtrX

Nuk kam lexuar shume nga temat e kesaj pjese te forumit, prandaj shpresoj qe te mos jete teme e perdorur ose konsumuar me pare....
Shume njerez e kane pasion leximin e librave, dhe kjo nuk eshte gje e keqe ne pergjithesi, per mendimin tim....
Sa per mua, nuk vendos te lexoj nje liber derisa kerkoj dicka ne te, dhe nqs gjej ate qe kerkoj ne nje liber e perpij brenda pak kohe, perndryshe humbas interes te ai liber...
Ceshtja eshte se nqs nuk i zgjedh librat qe lexon, ka teper gjasa qe do biesh mbi nje sasi aq te madhe librash koti sa nuk e ke idene, se keshtu jane shumica e librave...
Sidoqofte lutem lexuesit e temes te shprehin me pak fjale, se cili liber iu ka (cilet libra iu kane) pelqyer me shume, pse iu ka pelqyer dhe disa komente te vogla mbi librin/librat...
besoj se keshtu mund te formojme nje si perzgjedhje librash qe ia vlejne te lexohen nga te gjithe apo e kam gabim...?
Nejse po filloj une me nje liber impresionant per mendimin tim gjithmone...Kam lexuar librin Sophie's World nga Jostein Gaarder dhe me ka bere shume pershtypje ne kohen qe e kam lexuar, pershkruan historine e filozofise njerezore ne nje menyre shume te thjeshte, nje profesor qe i dergon letra vajzes adoleshente Sophie duke e ndihmuar ate te zbuloje sekretin e ekzistences se saj... Eshte liber pak i rralle po per mendimin tim ia vlen leximi... 
Priten reagimet tuaja

----------


## MtrX

eshte nje teme e ngjashme me poshte, shpresoj imja mos duket perseritese, sidoqofte te shohim....
ReSpEkT


_[kujdes pak fjalorin te lutem - ASD_]

----------


## leci

SE QUESTO è UN UOMO
SE KY ESHTE NJE NJERI..   PRIMO LEVI
Nje histori e vertete mbi kampin e perqendrimit ne Auschwitz.
Nuk ka nevoje per komente

----------


## sydylimri

1)   Martin  Iden  !
2)   Martin Iden   !
3)   Martin  Iden  !



Xhak  londoni   shkuajti  nje liber qe   skaliti  ne zemren time  nje  lot  dhe  nje buzeqeshje  . 
 Buzeqeshja  cel   kur  nje  Martin Iden  lind  ,por  qaj  se  e di fundin ...... dhe aty loti    shfaqet  per  te njomur  plagen   shekullore te   padrejtesive   njerezore !  Bote  hipokrite , bote   e vogel !

 MatX    shume liber i bukur   ''  Bota  e  Mencurise '' Gardderit   me   pelqeu  mjaft  !
 Leco   ti  do  e  lexosh me detyrim  Martin Idenin   :buzeqeshje:   Beje  per mua   vella (  megjithese  duhet  ta kesh  lexuar  ti )   
Libra  te bukur  ka shkruar  dhe Buzkalja  { LEW  BUZKALE } profesori i dashurise ,  Kur  e lexova per here  te pare  , ishte  per  mua sikur  lexoja Biblen  e  dashurise  njerezore .''Imagjinoni  nje bote   ku  njerezit  ne vend qe te urrehen midis  tyre  te    rezatojne  dashuri ........... 
Dhe  nese  kjo bote   eshte  efektivisht  e  parealizushme  , eshte mese  e  realizushme  qe    secili  ne  vecanti  te  zgjedhi driten  ndaj eresires  , yjet   ndaj  baltes , dashurine  ndaj  urrjetjes  ........  eshte mese  e realizushme  !!! 

Atdheu  i  njerezve  eshte  Toka  , dhe  Perendia   e  saj   Dashuria   pakufije !  
  keto  jane qe  me kane mbetur  deri tani  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## leci

MARTIN EDEN

Nga shume dashuri per jeten
nga shpres dhe frike lirohu
falenderojme me nje lutje te shkurter zotet
kushdo qe te jene
se asnje jete nuk jeton perhere
se te vdekurit nuk ngjallen
dhe lumi me i lodhur 
gjen shplodhjen ne det.

Sy po pate mundesi lexoji:
Shpresa te medhaja       DICKENS
Plaku dhe deti                HEMINGWAY
Besimi im                        HERMANN HESSE
100 vjet vetmi                GABRIEL GARCIA MARQUEZ
GJITHE TE MIRAT

----------


## MtrX

Nuk e kam lexuar Martin Eden, po e gjeta ne internet ne anglisht, dhe do mundohem te gjej kohe te lexoj...
Flm per sugjerimin, sy...
Leci, po ai libri Shpresa te medha nga Dickens qe sugjerove ti tamam eshte, apo mos eshte valle Great Expectations nga Emily Bronte, se une e kam lexuar kete te fundit ne anglisht dhe eshte liber romantik...
ReSpEkT

----------


## MtrX

Jo, me fal, gabimi ishte i imi,
Great Expectations ose Shpresa te medha e ka shkruar Dickens...
ReSpEkT

----------


## MtrX

Nga Emily Bronte kam lexuar librin romantik Withering Heights qe ne shqip do te perkthehej Lartesi Shkaterruese ose dicka e tille, dhe do ua sugjeroja si Lecit dhe sy....
ReSpEkT

----------


## Shpirta

Novelat e Cvajgut
Harku i triumfit
Uarda

----------


## raku

kali i bardhe!

----------


## Leila

*"Padurimi i Zemres"
Stefan Cvajg*

... dhe kam qare, jo nje here apo dy, por me c'do paragraf qe ai shkruante.

Leo Buscaglia me bezdiste.
Thoshte gjera qe i dijme!

*Leci*, ke shije te mire ne libra. Ato libra i kam ne liste, edhe une.

"Wuthering Heights" ishte kot. Histori e bukur, por shkruajtur ne nje menyre qe s'me terhiqte.

Mendimi im.

----------


## Leila

*"Perbindeshi"*

E kam lexuar kur isha rrotull 8-9 vjec dhe po e kerkoj ta lexoj perseri, se atehere nuk e kuptoja dot  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## raku

me pelqente shume mitologjia greke kur isha i vogel!

----------


## Leila

Mitologjia Greke... e di permendesh.

E s'me hyri ne pune... vetem ne klasen e 9-te kur filluan te na i mesonin ne shkolle.

----------


## Leila

Lexo Iliaden e Homerit. e shkruajtur gjysem Shqip e gjysem Greqisht. Libri me i lodhshem qe kam lexuar.

----------


## MtrX

> _Postuar më parë nga rakku_ 
> *pelqenin karakterat e mitologjise te cilet nje pjese e tyre kane emra shqip!*


Eshte e vertete, edhe mua me ben pershtypje se disa perendi per te cilat kane shkruar greket e lashte kane emra me kuptim ne shqip, te cilat per mendimin tim duhet te kene pasur lidhje me iliret. Me vjen shume keq sidoqofte qe paraardhesit tane, ose nuk kane gjetur kohe te shkruajne per mitologjine e tyre, ose kane qene dembela, ose te gjitha gjerat qe kane shkruar ua kane shkaterruar te tjeret neper luftera ne shekuj. Pershembull emri i perendeshes Aferdita, eshte padyshim shqip... 
Nejse me duket se duke diskutuar per mitologjine, qe eshte ne fakt shembull frymezimi per shume pena gjeniale, sikur dolem pak nga tema...
Megjithate per disa nga shkrimet e mepareshme, do t'iu lutesha qe me permendjen e nje libri, te permendet dhe autori dhe mundesisht edhe disa komente ne lidhje me cfare iu ka bere me shume pershtypje, sepse sic e dime te gjithe kane shije te ndryshme, edhe ne lexim... "De gustibus non es disputandum" - nuk e di ne e shkrojta sakte  :buzeqeshje: ...

----------


## leci

Une jam duke lexuar nje liber shume te bukur te OSCAR WILDE.
Il ritratto di Dorian Gray.
Jane dhe 2 libra qe ju keshilloj juve qe ju pelqen leximi.
Pulebardha Jonathan Livingston    e   RICHARD BACH
Siddharta   e    HERMANN HESSE
flm Leila per komentin tend
MtrX te komentosh libra qe kan shkruajtur historine e letersise eshte e veshtire.

----------


## elvina

"Nje dite nga jeta e Aleksander Shollzenicinit" nuk e mbaj mend dhe aq mire titullin dhe shkrimtarin e librit por eshte me verte nje liber shume i bukur me duket se autori ke fituar cmimin Nobel per kete liber (nuk jam shume e sigurt) por librin ju a rekomandoj ta lexoni. 
Gjithashtu para ca kohesh lexova nje liber fetar, "At Arseni" qe flet per vuajtjet e nje prifti Rus i internuar ne kohen e komunizmit, qe shume liber i bukur. 
por librime i preferuar per mua ngelet "Martin Iden" . Ju uroj lexim te mbare te gjithve Elvina

----------


## armandovranari

"NJe dite nga jeta e Ivan Denisovicit"- ky eshte titulli i sakte Elvina.
Po eshte vertet nje rrefim rrenqethes per jeten e kampeve te te burgosurve ne Rusi. Sollzhenicin fitoi cmimin Nobel me duket me Pavioni e Kancerozeve.
Eshte dhe nje liber tjeter i po ketij profili, shume shume i vertete :
Tregimet e Kolines - nga Varllam Shallamov.

----------


## DeuS

SHKELQIMI DHE MJERIMI I KURTIZANEVE !  liber qe me ka prekur shume ..... Balzak

----------

